# Venting - Tearing out infield....and some hair



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Worked most of the weekend, and got the pits all "blacktopped" along with the parking area and some of the infield walls put up. It turned out awesome! Was testing the track some more, and started to realize that I could make a major improvement in driveability and improve my landscaping options by actually making the pit area smaller (shallower front to back)...leaving more room on a back straight for my grandstands, etc. 

So now I don't think I can live with it the way it is. It'll bug me forever if I don't undo it and make it right. I know it's the right thing to do, but I've just gotta vent. Seems like no matter how much planning goes into it, some things just have to be learned the hard way.  

I don't mind buying some more 15" turns, but it'll hurt to dig the putty out and tear up that 1/4" birch underlayment!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ed- I feel your pain. Please send pictures once you have it done!
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

It never fails. There's always something that seems to pop up in the middle of a project that gives you a whole new take or set of options and makes you rethink the initial plan and in some cases sends you back to the starting line. :freak: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

This thread is worthless without pictures!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I hear you too Ed...*

I think we all had this happen at one time. Damn it just bugs ya when the old 20/20 hindsight kicks in doesn't it? It's like having a little wiseguy on your shoulder who quietly watches everything you do and only chimes in when it's too late to do something a different way or without any trouble. I've been having layout re-model thoughts lately myself. :freak:


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm sure anyone who's done landscaping is no stranger to having to do some remodeling. However, it felt good to vent! Pictures....ouch...that hurts. One step at a time....


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay, I'm over it. Let the sawdust fly!

Here are some shots of the current pit row. My son is anxiously waiting to start applying sponsor decals to the walls!

Ed


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

1/8" thick styrene sheet. You can usually buy it from industrial plastics suppliers in sizes up to 4' x 8'.

Ed


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Looks good!! How long is your transition piece to the overpass? 9"? 15"? 

GP


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

The straight over the bridge consists of a 15" and a 6" straight with 9/12 Radius turns before and after (if I correctly interpreted your question). The change I'm thinking of making is to change the entrance to a 12/15 R corner and lose the 6" straight. That will make the pit area narrower and put another 4" or so between that straight and the adjacent one for grandstands.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

